# 2009 Version of SCHIP Signed into Law--40.26 cent cap on cigars



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Please read details

More...


----------



## liljohn (Aug 11, 2008)

I wonder how this is going the final sales price?
I wish they would leave well enough alone


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

I am just a little out of loop... Roll Your Own tobacco? Cigarette tobacco?


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

When does this go into effect?


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Arnie said:


> When does this go into effect?


April Fool's Day.

Seriously. :mrgreen:


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hermit said:


> April Fool's Day.
> 
> Seriously. :mrgreen:


You know we have the firing squad for less than that amigo.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

you will have to wait and see. some shops will raise their price $.80. others will only do $.40. lets not foget the companies might add a couple of extra cents to their prices as well. April first is when it goes into effect


----------

